# Music is....good.



## ExtremeE (Dec 11, 2005)

When you're feeling down....just listen to some music you like. :nw


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

:agree Music is one of the best medicines in the world.


----------



## Strychnyne (Mar 28, 2006)

Yup I don't know what I'd do without it, it helps me get by in this crazy world. Pink fLoyd is my saviour. :nw 

Ever just play songs in your head to help you in social situations? Sometimes when I walk into crowded places, if I just sing a song in my head I don't worry about things as much. Keeps my mind occupied.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Music saves me all the time. It get me through so many things, pretty much everything.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

I can't go a day without music, apparently its good for the soul


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I posted this on another thread, but it is relevant here too.

Even in my most depressed times, listening to some good classical music has brought me joy, even if for a few fleeting moments. One time when I debated killing myself I thought, "If I die, then that means I will never hear Bethoven's Ninth Symphony again." That thought alone made me want to stay on this earth longer. Some people think I'm a geek, but it saved my life.


----------



## WASTEDYOUTH (Apr 8, 2006)

Eeek yes Music!
I'd die without it 
=/


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

whiteclouds said:


> I posted this on another thread, but it is relevant here too.
> 
> Even in my most depressed times, listening to some good classical music has brought me joy, even if for a few fleeting moments. One time when I debated killing myself I thought, "If I die, then that means I will never hear Bethoven's Ninth Symphony again." That thought alone made me want to stay on this earth longer. Some people think I'm a geek, but it saved my life.


you are def NOT a geek. I have never been that far, but I think what you said says it all. Music saves me all the time. :agree

Ever see Shawshank Redemption? In the movie Tim Robbins? says that when he is locked up (or whatever) that he hears the music in his head. I love that movie for that very part.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2006)

Strychnyne said:


> Yup I don't know what I'd do without it, it helps me get by in this crazy world. Pink fLoyd is my saviour. :nw


I couldn't agree more, Pink Floyd has gotten me through some bad times.....


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

Me too. I feel better sometimes when I listen to music. My ipod is permanently attached to my head. :lol


----------



## RHB (Dec 30, 2004)

Lynyrd Skynyrd always have a song to suit my mood...whatever it is!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

RHB said:


> Lynyrd Skynyrd always have a song to suit my mood...whatever it is!


 :agree

simple man, free bird, yep, those songs def work

oh, ya and that smell :banana


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

You know, I wonder sometimes how people ever went through life back before the 20th century with no music or TV. Granted, you could go to concerts or play music yourself, but I'm sure lots of people went through life hardly ever hearing music.

Back to the topic...yes, I love music. Often, music is my fuel.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I prefer a good movie over music. I feel more of a personal connection to my favorite films.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

The Pixies have made me think daily.
My life would not be what it is without music. So much of my inspiration would be lost.


I still agree with Drella, though. I love film and there's nothing better than how I feel about life and everything after watching a great movie, one I can really relate to.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

roswell said:


> The Pixies have made me think daily.
> My life would not be what it is without music. So much of my inspiration would be lost.


My college roommate/friend and I used to have this saying for whenever we felt life to be bordering on the unredemptive: "At least there's the Pixies."


----------

